# New Conversion Port Simplifies Connections.



## Jeff Baldridge (Feb 9, 2012)

Rockler Woodworking and Hardware has introduced a new dust collection Conversion Port, making it quick and easy to connect 2-1/4" shop vacuum ports and hoses to any 2-1/2" dust fitting or power tool dust port. The larger end features a rubber union that easily slides on and creates a tight seal. Switching your shop vacuum connection quickly without sacrificing suction has never been this easy.
"It will save time and frustration when populate need to quickly switch their shop vacuum between different tools and fittings." explained Steve Krohmer, Vice President of product development. "It's now easier than ever to incorporate dust collection throughout the shop."
The new Conversion Port includes a 2-1/2" Metal Hose Clamp that holds the rubber union in place once it is cupped around the selected fitting or port. The rubber union allows for small discrepancies in the exact size of fittings without sacrificing an air-tight closed when clamped. The opposite end of the Conversion Port fits the nozzle of the shop vacuum or vacuum hose. This keeps the suction of the vacuum and the efficiency of the dust collection at as high of a plane as possible.http://www.mywoodcraftplans.com/?p=108


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

sounds like spam, but its a good idea.... 

Now they need to do the same with 4" connectors, since 4" hose doesn't fit on all the different 4" pipe od's.

Fabian

Ps... ha! I just clicked on his homepage, and it advertises "Ted's woodworking plans" all over the place


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Spamer for sure! Every post he has made has a link in it. :yes:


----------



## Jeff Baldridge (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok fine I didn't relies I was in a elitist forum all I did was tell who ever it was where to find a 2" to 4" adapter and a cool tool with a link to a video on the use but allright fine soooorrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Jeff Baldridge said:


> Ok fine I didn't relies I was in a elitist forum all I did was tell who ever it was where to find a 2" to 4" adapter and a cool tool with a link to a video on the use but allright fine soooorrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, please don't cry - here have a tissue. Silly us must have made a mistake. I mean, here comes a guy operating a website full of ads. He pops up on a forum and starts a couple of threads talking about how wonderful this little blurrfl or that fancy thingamajig is. He even takes the time to include quotes and product descriptions that would make any advertising department proud. And then he provides a convenient link to the website with more information. How on earth could we have confused that with a spammer? I can't speak for the rest of the bunch but please accept my most deepest sincerest apologies. 
Oh, [email protected] I seem to have dripped sarcasm on my shoes again, man that is so hard to clean off.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeff Baldridge said:


> Rockler Woodworking and Hardware has introduced a new dust collection Conversion Port, making it quick and easy to connect 2-1/4" shop vacuum ports and hoses to any 2-1/2" dust fitting or power tool dust port. The larger end features a rubber union that easily slides on and creates a tight seal. Switching your shop vacuum connection quickly without sacrificing suction has never been this easy.
> "It will save time and frustration when populate need to quickly switch their shop vacuum between different tools and fittings." explained Steve Krohmer, Vice President of product development. "It's now easier than ever to incorporate dust collection throughout the shop."
> The new Conversion Port includes a 2-1/2" Metal Hose Clamp that holds the rubber union in place once it is cupped around the selected fitting or port. The rubber union allows for small discrepancies in the exact size of fittings without sacrificing an air-tight closed when clamped. The opposite end of the Conversion Port fits the nozzle of the shop vacuum or vacuum hose. This keeps the suction of the vacuum and the efficiency of the dust collection at as high of a plane as possible.http://www.mywoodcraftplans.com/?p=108


Definitely not an "elitist forum" from what I've seen. Your wordy post along with the tags you entered gave you away (not to mention the link).


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i sure am glad im not a spammer
you guys are harsh:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> i sure am glad im not a spammer
> you guys are harsh:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yea, sorry bout that. I'm a retired army sergeant. It's so hard to just turn it off, take a chill pill, smell the flowers. Every time I think I've got it under control someone pokes me the wrong way and off I go. I'm working on it though. I start each day by standing in front of the mirror and practicing: :smile::yes::laughing::smile::yes::laughing:


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

Jeff Baldridge said:


> Ok fine I didn't relies I was in a elitist forum all I did was tell who ever it was where to find a 2" to 4" adapter and a cool tool with a link to a video on the use but allright fine soooorrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love it when spammers bust out the pacifier lol, I think most people on a ww forum are already familiar with rockler and recieve their daily emails as it is. Go back to your counter "mr rocker employee of the month"


----------



## Paul B (Jul 23, 2010)

I should visit these pages more often! This is better than buying tickets for the show down at the Arena:laughing::laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## Paul B (Jul 23, 2010)

The reason I was looking on the site is because my shop is not heated and instead of woodworking this past month, I re-evaluated my dust control, rearanged a few items and picked up the HF 2hp unit as an upgrade from my old shop vac. ( thanks to everyone who posted and all their advise, tips and hints!). one of the things I found in focusing on all the ports and how to maximize the dust pick up is that the plastic liquid laundry jugs our family use are ideal for the ends of my shop vac hoses, easy to cut up the way I want and cheap.( with 3 teenage kids we go through a lot of them). hear are some pics.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow Paul... That is incredibly ingenious.... I love it. Thanks for sharing that.

Fabian


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> Wow Paul... That is incredibly ingenious.... I love it. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Fabian


What am I missing here? I don't get it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> What am I missing here? I don't get it.


 i asked the same thing in another post and was told i missed the boat:boat::laughing::laughing::laughing:
but seriously i missed it here too


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> i asked the same thing in another post and was told i missed the boat:boat::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> but seriously i missed it here too


I think you missed the "johnray is a tool with no discernible positive qualities" boat, while I believe, here, that Fabian is being sincere. I think. Hell, I don't know. :blink:


----------



## Paul B (Jul 23, 2010)

I can cut up the jug in any way, heat it to form it, attachet it to just about anything with hot glue. Without the cap and ring, its just right to fit the male end of the shop vac hose. If you cut out the spout and leave the ring, it screws onto the jug. the cap still screws onto the ring. its a pretty good seal. Cut the top of the cap to make a tube and it's a friction fit to my female end of the shop vac. Or cut a smaller hole and my really old mini shop vac hose end fits tight. Best of all, they are cheap. I've made a couple for at the drill press for drilling and sanding, at the router table, possibilities are endless.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> What am I missing here? I don't get it.


I as sincere in my exclamation..... Paul explained it well, but I will add, that if you cut and form it in a way, and that will take all of 2 minutes, that if you leave a tab on the cut sides (by cutting it a little longer, and bending it over), you can clamp it in place, or use magnets to hold it down on a cast surface. Beats having to "make" something like below when you are in a hurry.

















Fabian


----------



## Paul B (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's the seperator I made not long ago after getting all the good advise from the forum. The green end fits my smaller shop vac hose end tightly, take off the cap and spout ring and if I had a second hose for the rigid shop vac, it would fit. Total build time using the scroll saw, coping saw and hot glue gun, 45 min. total cost, maybe $15.00 but all the stuff was already just sitting in the shop.(two 5 gal pails, 1 pail lid, 1 peice of acrylic but could have used a second lid, 1 elbow and the jug) I had to hot glue a couple of braces on the underside of the cut up pail lid to keep it from flapping in the wind but it works great so far.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is pretty sharp, and I love the idea of the acrylic lid... :thumbsup: I think I might have to steal that idea as well. I am in the process of designing/making a new separator that will be using 5" pipe.


----------

